# My new baby



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Some of you know that I've been looking for a second maltese and that I really want to show, something that I wasn't getting to do with Lucy. So my new little pup is flying in on saturday. I don't have her named yet, I just can't decide! Here are some pics that the breeder sent me.


[attachment=11631:attachment]

[attachment=11632:attachment]

[attachment=11630:attachment]

She is 4 mos old and is being sold to me for show (but obviously we have to wait until 6 mos until her permanent teeth come in) I'm finding myself nervous! Everyone who has more than one... it's worth it, right? *bites nails* I got lucy at 4 mos but she was sooooo easy! I'm hoping this new one will be too. 

I made a reservation for a dog to go with me in the cabin to the Speciality in Az, but I'm just not sure which one I'm going to take! Oh what to do, what to do...


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

She's beautiful.








The only thing I'd suggest..... don't favor the new over the tried and true.
Give em' both lot's of love.


----------



## Linus McDuff (Jul 12, 2006)

Oh she's beautiful! Enjoy her while she's little. (What am I talking about, these guys STAY little!)


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

she is so pretty. Lucy will love her


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

It's about time you announced her. I know Saturday can't come soon enough for you. 

Do you think you have enough grooming supplies for two? <lol>


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Don't you worry.....you have room in your heart to love two. Just don't expect instant love between the kidz and you'll be OK. Give it time and have low expectations....that is my advice. Then it can only get better! Your new girl is beautiful. Can't wait to hear all about her.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

She looks so sweet. I wish her safe journey!


----------



## hillary&lola (Apr 4, 2006)

she's beautiful...i'm sure you'll LOVE having two- twice the kisses and love! and they can keep each other company when you have to leave. be sure to post tons of pics of your two babies when you get the new one!


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Awww she is way tooo cute. I'll take her if you change your mind. LOL


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

She is gorgeous, i hope it all works out for you


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

> Some of you know that I've been looking for a second maltese and that I really want to show, something that I wasn't getting to do with Lucy. So my new little pup is flying in on saturday. I don't have her named yet, I just can't decide! Here are some pics that the breeder sent me.
> 
> 
> [attachment=11631:attachment]
> ...

















She is beautiful














. As for having two, it is great. You get twice the love, twice the kisses, and watching them play together is sooooooo funny, they crack me up. I love having two. As for grooming two, you get into a routine and it all works out.
I wish your new baby a safe trip and can't wait to see some photos with her big sister.


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

Awww she's beautiful. I think she could charm anyone with those big, sweet eyes.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

She's beautiful,congratulations.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

She is beautiful. Can't wait to see and hear more about her.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

she's gorgeous, stacy!!!







...it's awesome to finally see her!









soooooo...... think of any names yet??


----------



## lovemytobi (Apr 21, 2005)

I was so nervous when we go another maltese. I have Tobi who is 2 yrs. and now we have Lily who is now 7 months. I was scared to hurt Tobi's feelings with another maltese, but they love each other so much and play and snuggle together. I think Tobi has taught her the ways of the house, so it was so much easier gettiung another one. She fit right in beautifully and Tobi is so much happier (not that he wasn't before) that he has someone for himself too, someone to play with. I don't regret it for one moment, in fact, I would love to have another one!! 

Your baby is soooo beautiful, you will be so filled with love, you can't imagine!!


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Ahh, shes a beauty


----------



## aea6574 (Feb 18, 2006)

Congratulations
















She is so pretty.

How about Ethel for a name?

As for two, it is just so darn cool. I am so happy we went with two as I had always wanted to and have not been dissapointed.


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

She's lovely!







Congratulations!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

She is beautiful







I am sure all will go well, just give it time for her to settle in


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

She is beautiful! and It`s TOTALLY worth it. They will be different, you can bet on that but you are going to love it!!! As for the show...that part is super fun too. CONGRATULATIONS!!!! i can`t wait to hear more about her


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Who is her breeder? How old is Lucy? I'm excited for you. I'm glad you have a grooming room you'll need it.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

What an adorable baby girl!











[attachment=11643:attachment]


----------



## Tavish (Feb 5, 2005)

Congratulations!! She is so beautful! Good luck with her in the ring!


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

so cute


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

She's adorable. Congratulations!


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

I have some advice for you: Two dogs is too many. You will be stressed. So, to help you out, Stacy, I will take Lucy from you. Okay? Huh? Okay? LEMME HAVE HER!!! 

Allllllllright ... seriously ... she is adorable and I'm very happy for you and the family. HOW EXCITING! I bet your daughter is just beside herself, also.

I'm sure the right name will come to you after you've spent some time with her. 

Just two more days...

*:::"Psst -- Lucy! Over here! Come, girl, come! Treats! Cookies! I'll let your Eyebrows of Evil grow out!":::*


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

She is just gorgeous. Congratulations and good luck showing her.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Congrats,she is adorable !


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

She's absolutely puppy-licious! I'm sure Lucy will learn to love her little sister. Now she's the big girl in the family - the oldest. You'll have to read up on when an only child gets a sibling














So you don't ignore one over the other. I'm sure you won't, Stacy - you're a great mom and any puppy is lucky to be a part of your family. I'm sure your daughter is thrilled, right? Now we can see more cute pictures of her, holding two puppies!!

And don't forget to include your SM family in every step of the showing process!!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Oh my GOSH... talk about beautiful... she SURE is!!! I am in love... please, please tell us all about her!








she is just adorable.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

simply precious


----------



## MellieMel (Mar 11, 2006)

Oh she's beautiful!!!!!! Congrats!!


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Stacy,

She is _so pretty_ - how excited you must be!!







Congratulations









I am thinking about going to the Specialty too!! It would be so much fun to meet you!

It is wonderful having two, a little more work but well worth it!

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Aww thanks everybody for your comments!! 

to answer some of the questions - Lucy is 10 months old (well, tomorrow she will be) and I know she'll love having another buddy to play with. The puppy is actually bigger than Lucy already, outweighing her by almost half a pound so Lucy won't be able to really bully her little sister, LOL! 

I'm getting her from a breeder in Florida (denise of DarLynns maltese). She's coming in on a non-stop flight from Tampa to LAX. I've got the dog room all set up, LOL! And my daughter now gets to help me bathe TWO dogs obsessively. Why is it that I'm very much looking forward to that? 

I'll be sure to take pics of her as soon as possible to share!


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

She's beautiful!!!!! Wishing her a safe trip.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

congrats! your pup is beautiful! (a little birdy told me u were "expecting" hehehe)


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Congrats Stacy, she is beautiful!!!

Andrea~


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Oh wow, I'm just now reading this--Congratulations! I remember reading about you getting a girl, I just didn't know it'd be so soon! She is an absolute doll and you're going to have so much fun with her! I can't wait to hear all about her when she gets home!


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Congrat's on your baby girl!







Can't wait to hear her name.







She is so sweet, wishing your baby a very safe trip.


----------



## KathleensMaltese (Sep 5, 2004)

> Some of you know that I've been looking for a second maltese and that I really want to show, something that I wasn't getting to do with Lucy. So my new little pup is flying in on saturday. I don't have her named yet, I just can't decide! Here are some pics that the breeder sent me.
> 
> 
> [attachment=11631:attachment]
> ...


Shes beautiful and perfect Stacy!It will take a bit for you to get adjusted to a new routine with two furbabies, and for your new arrival to get adjusted to your home....its all going to work out. After about a week you will know more of her personality and than be able to change or fine tune her training seeing what works for you, her and Miss Lucy.


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

I must have missed that you were looking for a new baby...I thought you were going to show Lucy. Sorry I am slow! Congratulations or your new addition, she sure is cute!






























I am trying to convince my bf that Feway needs a playmate


----------



## Ellas Proud Mommy (Mar 4, 2006)

PUPPY PUPPY!!! I love puppies and it appears as though you have quite the cutie pie on your hands!


----------

